# Handcent hosting Prize Drawings to win *FREE* PREMIUM Memberships of Handcent SMS



## Calcobrena (Aug 26, 2011)

As you know, Handcent SMS is *THE* most popular messaging suite on the Android Market. Even better, Handcent is and always will be free! No doubtedly, many of you are already Handcent users. Because Handcent SMS is free and offers a wide array of extensive features that allow you to circumvent the limitations of your wireless carriers at the expense of the Handcent team, the Handcent team relies on a small advertisement banner as well as donations to offset these costs and support future developments. To offset costs of their bandwidth-hogging features, Handcent offers a few premium services through low-cost donation and subscription options for those particular additional features.

*HOW TO WIN*
Handcent is now unveiling its push into Social media with twitter and facebook. Handcent would like to invite everyone to the official Handcent community page on Facebook where you can get information on updates, receive technical support, share tips and screenshots, and make feature requests for the upcoming v4.0 release! Simply *LIKE* the Handcent Facebook community page or follow us on Twitter *@handcent* for your chance to win *your choice *of a Silver or Gold premium membership! Double your chances to win by doing both!*** Winners will be chosen randomly using random.org's random number generator that utilizes true randomness using atmospheric noise!

*LIKE & FOLLOW TO ENTER*
Click here and "LIKE" us on Facebook!
Click here to visit our Twitter page or follow us @handcent

Share with your friends to INCREASE YOUR CHANCES OF WINNING! The more people that participate, the more winners we'll be choosing!

*CHOOSE YOUR PRIZE*
The two most popular premium options are the Silver and Gold Memberships. Both dismiss all the advertisements and offer some amazing additional features with one key difference. The Silver Membership is a permanent membership available for a one-time donation but omits the expensive, bandwidth hogging features. The Gold Membership requires an annual subscription and will require renewal after a year. Below is a feature outline of the two packages that winners may choose from.

The Silver membership is available through a one-time donation of $5.99 and includes the following features.

Dismiss all advertisements from the Handcent SMS for Android application.
Exclusive privileges for Silver members such as countless additional themes, eCards, and Quicktexts unavailable to free registrants!
30-day trial of My Handcent Online's Backup Security.
A light subscription to My Handcent Online's MMS+ service that allows you the ability to circumvent Android's file size limit of 1 megabyte and attach up to 5 files to a single message, each with a maximum file size of 5 megabytes.
Enjoy exclusive discounts when you subscribe to other My Handcent Online services. 
Store up to 500 messages in the My Handcent Box-a secure, online repository that follows you to any device or computer via your My Handcent Online account and allows you to save any and all messages you wish to keep for as long as you like.
Activation of 5 of Handcent's Group SMS plugins allowing you to circumvent the Android restriction of 100 SMS messages per hour and send up to 600 instead.
Additional exclusive benefits will be included as they become available.

The Gold Membership is available as an annual subscription that really helps support the Handcent team. In exchange, you get the following features, a few of which feature require an exceptional amount of bandwidth to Android power users.

All of the exclusive privileges of Silver Membership such as additional themes, eCards and Quicktexts as well as the dismissal of all advertisements!
A subscription to My Handcent Online's Backup Security.
A full subscription to My Handcent Online's MMS+.
Unlimited message storage in the My Handcent Box-a secure, online repository that follows you to any device or computer via your My Handcent Online account and allows you to save any and all messages you wish to keep for as long as you like. 
Activation of all Group SMS plugins allowing you to circumvent the Android restriction of 100 SMS messages per hour and send up to 1100 instead.
Additional premium services and exclusive benefits will be included automatically as they become available.

_*only one prize will be awarded per person_


----------

